# A question for MIO or anyone???



## Guest (Dec 14, 2001)

Hi,I was reading a post and you told someone to see a doctor who specializes in fibro. What kind of doctor would that be? The doctor that told me I had fibro was a regular family doctor. I realize I have some of the same symptoms that some of you do but not all of them.. Once I was told I had IBS but thank God I do not have that anymore. Please respond to this anyone. Thank you


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Susie:The specialist who diagnosed me was a Rheumatologist.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Susie - a rheumatologist is usually the kind of doctor that deals with Fibromyalgia and CFS. My diagnosis of this current relapse was made by my GP (I think that's the same as what you call a family doctor), but she referred me to a rheumatologist to get some specialist care. I see my rheumatologist every 3 months, and my GP deals with the day to day aspect of healthcare. She also puts into practice what the rheumatologist has recommended.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Susie,as Weener and Susan said a Rheumatologist can have more knowledge about FMS than an GP. I got my diagnose from an Orthopedian and I know that some got there diagnose from a Neurologist. I have got treatment from a Neurologist but now Iï¿½m seeing a GP who has a great knowledge about FMS. I phoned alot of GP:s after I got my diagnose and asked if they knew anything abot FMS and now I have a wonderful doctor who listens to me and is interested in fibromyalgia. She takes care of precribtions (Iï¿½m on Tramadol and think itsï¿½working pretty good) and etc. I recommend you to ask them if they specialises on FMS before you see them. Not everyone do and itï¿½s so frustrating to see alot of doctors who donï¿½t have a clue.../Mio


----------

